# Canoscan D1250u2f Driver For Os/x



## kltodd (Aug 29, 2005)

Is there any way I can use my CanoScan D1250U2F scanner with my powerbook (running 10.3.9)?


----------



## biff1of1 (Aug 30, 2005)

Have you checked the Canon web site for a driver?  I just recently download a new driver for my n670u scanner for X.4 and is actually easier to use than when it was on os 9.   Check with them first.
Chris


----------



## kltodd (Aug 31, 2005)

Yeah, I tried the Canon site, but no luck. I may have to admit defeat


----------



## biff1of1 (Aug 31, 2005)

I just hate admitting defeat.  Visit http://www.hamrick.com/ they may have a soultion.  If one of their drivers does work it may cost 50 bucks or so.  Good luck
Chris


----------



## kltodd (Aug 31, 2005)

Yep, tried there too. It appears there is no solution. Thanks anyway


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 31, 2005)

kltodd said:
			
		

> Yep, tried there too. It appears there is no solution. Thanks anyway


You weren't looking. It's there.


----------



## kltodd (Sep 1, 2005)

MisterMe said:
			
		

> You weren't looking. It's there.


I don't think so. Canon D1250U2F? For Mac OS/X?


----------



## MisterMe (Sep 1, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## kltodd (Sep 2, 2005)

These canon scanners are supported by vuescan

Canon
The following Canon scanners are supported on Windows, Mac OS X and Linux, and don't need the Canon ScanGear software to be installed:

CanoScan 300
CanoScan 600
FB1200S
FB620
FB620U
FB630U
FB636U
FB1210U
N650U
N656U
D660U
N670U
N676U
N1220U
N1240U
LiDE 20
LiDE 30
FS2700
FS2710
FS4000
The following Canon scanners are supported on Windows and Mac OS X, but first need the Canon ScanGear software to be installed:

LiDE 25
LiDE 35
LiDE 50
LiDE 60
LiDE 80
LiDE 500F
D1230U
D2400U
3200F
5000F
5200F
8000F
8400F
9900F (USB only)
9950F (USB only)
The following Canon scanners are supported on Windows, but first need the Canon ScanGear software to be installed:

D640U
D1250U
3000F
4200F
MP110
MP130
MP360
MP370
MP375
MP390
MP410
MP430
MP700
MP750
MP760
MP770
MP780
MP790


----------



## damons_uk (Aug 21, 2006)

hi
can i get the canoscan 4200f that i've just brought to work on my imac???


----------



## freaky (Oct 1, 2006)

I also hav a CanoScan D1250 U2F and haven't been able to get it to work on my Mac. Canon scanners = sucks!


----------

